
British Airways flight disruption was caused by someone unplugging the power - Ianvdl
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/2/15728276/british-airways-power-supply-turned-off-reports
======
rbanffy
There is some good speculation about what happened here
[http://up2v.nl/2017/05/29/what-went-wrong-in-british-
airways...](http://up2v.nl/2017/05/29/what-went-wrong-in-british-airways-
datacenter/)

